# A question about removal of xlint from the base system



## Plavalle (Oct 9, 2019)

I am not sure if this is the correct forum to post in but it is the most logical I can think of.

I am multi OS developer and wanted to Port the xlint utility from FreeBSD to Linux as it really is the only open source linter like the original 1978 lint utility I have found that atleast until recently was maintained. 
I read in 12.0 release notes that it was removed but not the reasoning behind the removal. Was the program non functional?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2019)

__





						⚙ D13015 Axe xlint.
					






					reviews.freebsd.org


----------

